# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С: Молокозавод

## poisonapple

*
ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ*
*
Конфигурация "Молокозавод"
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия молокозавода"
*

----------


## danilkolviv

> Ищу конфигурацию 1С: Молкозавод


*#* Управление производственным предприятием: *Молокозавод.* Решение для автоматизации управления предприятий молочной отрасли (фирма "Центр НТУ и К") ред.*1.2.5.1* - Установка



> *Letitbit.net* | *Uploadbox.com*

----------

Markvachka (11.02.2021), СгРгг (14.06.2016)

----------


## poisonapple

ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо! )))

----------


## preobrajenie1

А поновее ничего нет?! А то эта версия аж от 2007 года!

----------


## bakan

Всем привет. Очень ищу конфу Молокозавод, любую хоть самую первую. Если кто может помочь буду весьма благодарен.

----------


## Юлианка

Вы не могли бы еще раз скинуть УПП: Молокозавод?
Очень нужно!

----------


## leon254

Очень нужна последняя конфигурация "Молокозавода" скиньте, кто-нибудь.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## smallbuk

Добрый день. 
Очень нужна последняя конфигурация "Молокозавода".
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## JamilRG

Здравствуйте, не можете перезалить? Все ссылки битые. Заранее блогадарен

----------


## vnbsoft

Перезалил конфу, выложенную товарищем *danilkolviv*, надеюсь, он не обидится. :)

Управление производственным предприятием: Молокозавод. Решение для автоматизации управления предприятий молочной отрасли (фирма "Центр НТУ и К") ред.1.2.5.1 - Установка

*Скачать*

----------

AlexanderTiger (05.02.2013), JamilRG (15.11.2012), preobrajenie1 (14.08.2013), staas_ya (26.07.2013), x-mik (24.06.2013), Светялчок (06.11.2013)

----------


## x-mik

Можете перезалить, ссылки все битые. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## x-mik

Спасибо тебе добрый человек)))

----------


## preobrajenie1

А ничего поновее нет?! Очень надо!!! Если что, можно прислать на почту preobrajenie1@yandex.ru Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Светялчок

Здравствуйте, есть что-нибудь поновее? Спасибо!

----------


## Turuturu

Пожалуйса , у кого есть дайте конфиг "Молокозавод"

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Молокозавод", релиз 1.3.59.2 от 17.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия молокозавода", релиз 3.0.37.25 от 01.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

starek (01.04.2015)

----------


## Коалка

Можете перезалить Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия молокозавода", релиз 3.0.37.25 от 01.12.2014
Спасибо

----------


## Ukei

- Зачем перезаливать? 2 из 3 ссылок живы.

----------


## alexus25

Обновите, пж-ста, ссылки

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Молокозавод", релиз 1.3.73.2 от 09.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Бармалейкин (26.06.2018)

----------


## alexus25

При запуске требует ключ защиты конфигурации СЛК. Как запустить без ключа?

----------


## Ukei

> Как запустить без ключа?


 - Отраслевые решения имеют доп. защиту в 90% случаев. Выходы: учить язык 1С самостоятельно и отучать от ключа, ждать пока отучит кто-то другой, искать того, кто согласится отучить (скорее всего не бесплатно).

----------

py3uk (06.11.2017)

----------


## zhorzhic

а есть последние обновления?

----------


## Ukei

> а есть последние обновления?


 - Есть. Смотрите 1-е сообщение темы или ссылку на отраслевые решения у меня в подписи.

----------

py3uk (06.11.2017)

----------


## zhorzhic

спасибо, увидел. но не нашел последнюю версию "бухгалтерии молокозавода"..
 - А про бухгалтерию Вы и не спрашивали. ;) Не, этот конфиг практически никто не качает, нет смысла его обновления держать.

----------


## maaxxx

Обновления для 1С Молокозавод
http://depositfiles.com/files/i3wxo92ss

----------

root7 (21.01.2019), Ukei (01.08.2018)

----------


## maaxxx

1.3.90.3.exe

----------

root7 (21.01.2019)

----------


## maaxxx

1.3.92.4  http://depositfiles.com/files/pq1jtscls
1.3.95.1  http://depositfiles.com/files/n2s4844oy
1.3.97.5  http://depositfiles.com/files/r8iz5v9z8
1.3.99.1  http://depositfiles.com/files/558tgpobj
1.3.101.3 http://depositfiles.com/files/5n08fzerx
1.3.103.1 http://depositfiles.com/files/ct9wigoua
1.3.105.2 http://depositfiles.com/files/s00pb16u8
1.3.107.2 http://depositfiles.com/files/4uttvc67x
1.3.109.1 http://depositfiles.com/files/v7pr6yhm9
1.3.110.3 http://depositfiles.com/files/k2pf4ja7o

----------

root7 (21.01.2019), Ukei (01.08.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Молокозавод", релиз 1.3.106.3 от 14.05.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

kaluvan (20.10.2018), Phenixoid (14.05.2019)

----------


## skorika

А после 1.3.110.3 больше ничего выкладываться не будет?

----------


## maaxxx

Сейчас выкачаю и выложу

----------

root7 (21.01.2019), Ukei (28.11.2018)

----------


## skorika

Не получилось выложить обновления?

----------


## maaxxx

Подписка на ИТС закончилась пару дней назад! Пришлось выписывать новый счет. Надо подождать пару дней как бухгалтерия проплатит я сразу и выложу

----------

root7 (21.01.2019), Ukei (28.11.2018)

----------


## maaxxx

1.3.112.4.exe http://depositfiles.com/files/c44koqw8h
1.3.113.2.exe http://depositfiles.com/files/068vr0tey

----------

root7 (21.01.2019), sergkushkov (26.12.2018), skorika (05.12.2018), Ukei (05.12.2018)

----------


## maaxxx

Я выложил

----------

root7 (21.01.2019), skorika (05.12.2018), Ukei (05.12.2018)

----------


## maaxxx

1.3.111.1.exe http://depositfiles.com/files/ehujra6k7

----------

root7 (21.01.2019), sergkushkov (26.12.2018), skorika (21.12.2018), Ukei (06.12.2018)

----------


## maaxxx

1.3.113.4.exe http://depositfiles.com/files/9xpee5dkd

----------

root7 (21.01.2019), sergkushkov (26.12.2018), skorika (21.12.2018), Ukei (13.12.2018)

----------


## skorika

Уважаемый maaxxx! А можно продолжить добрую традицию выкладывания обновлений?:)

----------

Ukei (14.01.2019)

----------


## maaxxx

1.3.115.2.exe http://depositfiles.com/files/tbkwfok3y

----------

root7 (21.01.2019), skorika (21.01.2019), Ukei (23.01.2019)

----------


## maaxxx

выложил

----------

root7 (21.01.2019), skorika (21.01.2019), Ukei (23.01.2019)

----------


## skorika

Премного благодарен

----------


## maaxxx

1.3.116.1.exe  http://depositfiles.com/files/3i45g8511

----------

root7 (07.02.2019), skorika (08.02.2019), Ukei (07.02.2019)

----------


## maaxxx

1.3.116.2.exe  http://depositfiles.com/files/ztzf0znp3

----------

root7 (28.05.2020), skorika (08.02.2019), Ukei (08.02.2019)

----------


## maaxxx

1.3.117.1.exe  http://depositfiles.com/files/soitb0bz9
1.3.118.1.exe  http://depositfiles.com/files/ah2rqtrte

----------

Philipok (15.04.2019), root7 (28.05.2020), skorika (16.04.2019), Ukei (18.03.2019)

----------


## Philipok

А последние версии (119,120) не могли бы выложить, премного благодарствую

----------

Ukei (17.04.2019)

----------


## maaxxx

1.3.120.1.exe http://depositfiles.com/files/d9n9jv3ob

----------

Philipok (19.04.2019), root7 (28.05.2020), skorika (19.04.2019), Ukei (22.04.2019)

----------


## maaxxx

1.3.121.1.exe http://depositfiles.com/files/ld7b110m2

----------

Phenixoid (14.05.2019), root7 (28.05.2020), skorika (02.10.2019), Ukei (06.05.2019)

----------


## maaxxx

1.3.122.2.exe http://depositfiles.com/files/35r7comey

----------

root7 (28.05.2020), skorika (02.10.2019), Ukei (16.06.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Молокозавод", релиз 1.3.121.1 от 29.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (22.06.2019)

----------


## maaxxx

X1.3.123.2.exe http://depositfiles.com/files/6svv8tkue

----------

root7 (28.05.2020), skorika (02.10.2019), Ukei (13.07.2019)

----------


## maaxxx

1.3.123.3.exe http://depositfiles.com/files/vyns1nb2s

----------

root7 (28.05.2020), skorika (02.10.2019), Ukei (16.07.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Молокозавод", релиз 1.3.123.3 от 15.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

AnutaSunny (07.10.2019), gorna7 (02.10.2019), root7 (28.05.2020), sergioendrigo (22.09.2021)

----------


## maaxxx

1.3.124.2 http://depositfiles.com/files/6fwn4jwcz

----------

gorna7 (02.10.2019), root7 (28.05.2020), skorika (02.10.2019), Ukei (20.08.2019)

----------


## maaxxx

1.3.125.1 https://yadi.sk/d/UMaHSGKvs2-fIA

----------

AnutaSunny (07.10.2019), gorna7 (02.10.2019), root7 (28.05.2020), skorika (02.10.2019), Ukei (04.09.2019)

----------


## beep

Всем добрый день.

Очень нужна ПОЛНАЯ конфигурация "Бухгалтерия молокозавода". Не обязательно последняя.

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Ukei

> Всем добрый день.
> 
> Очень нужна ПОЛНАЯ конфигурация "Бухгалтерия молокозавода". Не обязательно последняя.
> 
> Заранее благодарен.


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия молокозавода", релиз 3.0.37.37 от 26.01.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

beep (01.11.2019)

----------


## beep

> *Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия молокозавода", релиз 3.0.37.37 от 26.01.2015*
> 
> Установка, демо, обновление_ (авторская сборка):
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ


Спасибо огромное, попробую обновить на посвежей (но надо 30 обновлений стянуть).

Но может есть, года 2018-2019. Хотел глянуть реализацию Меркурия.

Если есть у кого, просьба поделиться!

----------


## Ukei

> Спасибо огромное, попробую обновить на посвежей (но надо 30 обновлений стянуть).
> 
> Но может есть, года 2018-2019. Хотел глянуть реализацию Меркурия.
> 
> Если есть у кого, просьба поделиться!


 - Не, после этой версии обновления перестали появляться в Сети, а нет их, нет и установок.

----------

beep (02.11.2019)

----------


## beep

> - Не, после этой версии обновления перестали появляться в Сети, а нет их, нет и установок.


Не обязательно обновление, может кто поделится cf-ником, текущей базы, не очень старой.

----------


## skorika

Уважаемый *maaxxx* !
А радовал ли нас чем-нибудь "Молокозавод" после версии 1.3.125.1?:)

p.s. Я так понимаю вы сотрудник службы IT предприятия молокоперерабатывающей отрасли? Есть ли возможность как-то с вами пообщаться на предмет грядущих изменений связанных с маркировкой? В целях обмена опытом.

----------


## maaxxx

Ваш логин: upovgo555905 пароль: mA6b6w вот тебе логин и пароль на премиум, он действует только 13.12.19

----------

root7 (28.05.2020), Ukei (12.12.2019)

----------


## maaxxx

обновление 1.3.128.2 вышло! но мое руководство еще не оплатило ИТС и по этому пока все на паузе :(

----------

root7 (28.05.2020), skorika (17.12.2019), Ukei (14.12.2019)

----------


## maaxxx

сегодня проплатили ИТС МОЛОКОЗАВОДА, на днях выложу обновления

----------

root7 (28.05.2020), skorika (14.01.2020), Ukei (12.01.2020)

----------


## Ukei

- Если кому срочно нужны апдейты, добавил в ВЕЧНЫЫЙ АРХИВ в 1-м сообщении темы. Включая сегодняшнее 1.3.130.2.

----------

skorika (15.01.2020)

----------


## monax555

Есть у кого "1С:Молокозавод. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА2"?

----------


## maaxxx

http://depositfiles.com/files/qq616l32f   1_3_128_2_updsetup.exe
http://depositfiles.com/files/lh8qlhcg3    1_3_129_1_updsetup.exe
http://depositfiles.com/files/q41evgxo0   1_3_130_2_updsetup.exe

----------

dmiBru (27.01.2020), root7 (28.05.2020), skorika (17.01.2020), Ukei (16.01.2020)

----------


## maaxxx

Ваш логин: upbgad584758 пароль: 8wjaGZ на скачивания действует до 23.01.20 до 21.00 час по москве

----------

root7 (28.05.2020)

----------


## skorika

А обновлением *1.3.132.2* может кто поделиться? Форма СЗВ-ТД появилась только там(

----------


## maaxxx

https://yadi.sk/d/z5Mjllf_-Qa5dg 1.3.132.2 срочное обновление для здатия отчетности

----------

dmiBru (17.02.2020), root7 (28.05.2020), skorika (12.02.2020), Ukei (12.02.2020)

----------


## skorika

Всех приветствую! А следующие обновления еще не появились? А то новая отчетность уже близко:(

----------


## maaxxx

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5kFm/4bekV36y9  Молокозавод, редакция 1.3, версия 1.3.138.2

----------

root7 (28.05.2020), skorika (26.01.2021)

----------


## quartztsk

Доброго дня! В архиве совсем не то :(

----------


## dmiBru

Очень ждем обновление молокозавода.

----------


## maaxxx

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/WGrQ/56ssUmiQv

----------

beep (08.05.2020), dmiBru (08.05.2020), quartztsk (08.05.2020), root7 (28.05.2020), skorika (26.01.2021)

----------


## maaxxx

Молокозавод, редакция 1.3, версия 1.3.138.2 теперь проверил

----------

dmiBru (08.05.2020), root7 (28.05.2020)

----------


## maaxxx

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Ajj/zsMXQ3V6o 1.3.134.1 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5mRm/5MZRdaHti 1.3.136.1
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/WGrQ/56ssUmiQv 1.3.138.2
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2XAj/2UGJBHR3d  1.3.139.2

----------

beep (08.05.2020), dmiBru (08.05.2020), quartztsk (12.05.2020), root7 (28.05.2020), skorika (10.05.2020), Ukei (20.05.2020)

----------


## dmiBru

Доброго дня! А 140х обновлений еще не выходило?

----------


## maaxxx

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Yt3/KBZSvEqpK  1.3.142.1

----------

Angola (07.06.2020), dmiBru (06.06.2020), quartztsk (11.06.2020), root7 (06.06.2020), skorika (19.06.2020), Ukei (08.07.2020), Zloytj (09.06.2020)

----------


## maaxxx

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4koL/vGKcJeAgY 1.3.143.1

----------

root7 (08.07.2020), skorika (20.07.2020), Ukei (08.07.2020)

----------


## maaxxx

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/28fW/4xA5JqDLE 1.3.144.1

----------

dmiBru (27.07.2020), Konor18 (22.07.2020), root7 (22.07.2020), skorika (04.08.2020), Ukei (22.07.2020)

----------


## maaxxx

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2SnU/3uC8n7oCE  1.3.145.1
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3G4M/84L4fQKLb  1.3.146.2

----------

dmiBru (29.10.2020), ikalichkin (17.09.2020), quartztsk (02.11.2020), realmrandrew (12.01.2021), root7 (16.09.2020), skorika (26.01.2021)

----------


## maaxxx

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3vXx/4vyxpNErB  Milk_1_3_147_1_Protection.zip Компоненты защиты конфигурации
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4jqZ/2XmJHzUab Milk_1_3_147_1_setup1c.exe Полный дистрибутив
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cdWo/5Ag422AzJ Milk_1_3_147_1_updsetup.exe Дистрибутив обновления

----------

dmiBru (29.10.2020), ikalichkin (29.10.2020), quartztsk (02.11.2020), realmrandrew (12.01.2021), root7 (26.10.2020), skorika (26.01.2021), Trolkash (05.11.2020)

----------


## Trolkash

Добрый день!
Подскажите у кого нибудь получилось отучить конфигурацию от CLK защиты?

----------


## maaxxx

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rzff/17M8eYj6a  Milk_1_3_149_1_updsetup.exe Дистрибутив обновления
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/RmCN/BqH34oKCL Milk_1_3_151_1_updsetup.exe Дистрибутив обновления

----------

dmiBru (18.01.2021), ikalichkin (24.12.2020), quartztsk (14.01.2021), realmrandrew (12.01.2021), root7 (24.12.2020)

----------


## maaxxx

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zTA1/FxY7GUegP  Milk_1_3_151_2_updsetup.exe

----------

dmiBru (18.01.2021), quartztsk (14.01.2021), root7 (13.01.2021), skorika (26.01.2021)

----------


## maaxxx

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/SuXQ/u2P2gKLfb Milk_1_3_152_2_updsetup.exe
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/msyS/XBwS3x3LN Компоненты защиты конфигурации

----------

dmiBru (18.01.2021), root7 (15.01.2021)

----------


## maaxxx

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/SuXQ/u2P2gKLfb Milk_1_3_152_2_updsetup.exe
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/msyS/XBwS3x3LN Компоненты защиты конфигурации

----------

dmiBru (18.01.2021), quartztsk (26.01.2021), root7 (15.01.2021), skorika (26.01.2021)

----------


## Альмир

Удачного дня всем! У кого есть "Бухгалтерия молокозавода" последние релизы в виде  cf поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "1С:Молокозавод", редакция 1.3, версия 1.3.152.2 от 15.01.2021*

*КОМПЛЕКТ* (1.3.142.1 - 1.3.152.2): *ссылка*,  *зеркало*

----------

beep (27.01.2021)

----------


## dmiBru

при обновлении на 152.2 выходит ошибка:

 ОбщийМодуль.ИнтеграцияИСМ  .Модуль(911,35)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ПолучитьСклоненияСтроки)
	ФормыИмениДокумента.Склон  нная = <<?>>ПолучитьСклоненияСтрок  (НРег(Лев(ФормыИмениДокуме  нта.Основная, 1)) + Сред(ФормыИмениДокумента.О  сновная, 2), , "ПД=Винительный")[0];

----------


## dmiBru

при обновлении на 152.2 выходит ошибка:

 ОбщийМодуль.ИнтеграцияИСМ  .Модуль(911,35)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ПолучитьСклоненияСтроки)
	ФормыИмениДокумента.Склон  нная = <<?>>ПолучитьСклоненияСтрок  (НРег(Лев(ФормыИмениДокуме  нта.Основная, 1)) + Сред(ФормыИмениДокумента.О  сновная, 2), , "ПД=Винительный")[0];

----------


## quartztsk

обновы есть, поделитесь люди добрые

----------


## dmiBru

Добрый день! Есть свежие обновления?

----------


## dmiBru

Очень ждем!

----------


## maaxxx

после завтра будут обновления

----------

quartztsk (21.04.2021)

----------


## maaxxx

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cGAE/jw6qLTLZL 1.3.154.4
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/C2vb/PwrhfqwAK 1.3.156.1
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/1oFB/eVAcrMbAG 1.3.157.3

----------

dmiBru (26.04.2021), ikalichkin (26.04.2021), quartztsk (26.04.2021), skorika (26.04.2021)

----------


## maaxxx

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4119/Yfh2PVUSp 1.3.157.4 еще одно вышло. В ближайшей месяц вроде обновления не ожидается

----------

ikalichkin (28.04.2021), realmrandrew (06.05.2021), skorika (28.04.2021)

----------


## maaxxx

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7d5B/PFR4fmQ1b  1.3.158.2

----------

quartztsk (19.05.2021), skorika (19.05.2021)

----------


## quartztsk

Добра! Можно выложить эту обработку?
Внешняя обработка для загрузки реквизитов банков и реквизитов платежей через территориальные органы Федерального казначейства опубликована на странице релиза.

----------


## quartztsk

Можете поделиться последним обновлением от 04.06.2021 ?

----------


## maaxxx

У меня ИТС закончился и будет только осенью

----------


## skorika

Не получилось ничего с обновлениями? Дожить уже этот год и забыть Молокозавод:-) Со следующего года уходим на ERP:Молокозавод - там, слава богу, всё лицензионно.

----------


## maaxxx

Обновления оплатили, доступ на сайт с обновлением обещают дать доступ 25.10.21г. Я обновления сразу выложу. Ждите!

----------


## maaxxx

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/513i/hQrfQ2fNH Milk_1_3_160_1_updsetup.zip
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hakx/BTST8Wj8N Milk_1_3_162_5_updsetup.zip
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NLhQ/89VQK5Yu7 Milk_1_3_164_3_updsetup.zip
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ShgS/VvFDXmaCu Milk_1_3_166_2_updsetup.zip
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9EhP/eGBew2LtF Milk_1_3_167_3_Protection.zip система защиты
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/oSMf/HzhF2h3qo Milk_1_3_167_3_updsetup.zip
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7Hh1/RGijuQycW Milk_1_3_167_3_setup1c.zip полный дистрибутив

----------

ikalichkin (27.10.2021), niyazovrus (27.10.2021), quartztsk (27.10.2021), skorika (28.10.2021)

----------


## maaxxx

если нужны будут промежуточные релизы то пишите на почту maksa_a_@mail.ru

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия молокозавода", редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.103.12 от 02.10.2021*

Установка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------


## maaxxx

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mddg/CysEtbETH Milk_1_3_168_1_updsetup
К сожалению наш молокозавод закрылся, по этому обновления больше не будет :(

----------


## feniks22rus

> Не получилось ничего с обновлениями? Дожить уже этот год и забыть Молокозавод:-) Со следующего года уходим на ERP:Молокозавод - там, слава богу, всё лицензионно.


Здравствуйте. Можете выложить конфу молокозавода erpшного?

----------


## feniks22rus

> Не получилось ничего с обновлениями? Дожить уже этот год и забыть Молокозавод:-) Со следующего года уходим на ERP:Молокозавод - там, слава богу, всё лицензионно.


Здравствуйте. Можете выложить конфу молокозавода erpшного?

----------

